# Motor eléctrico (Aeronáutico) Siemens de 260KW, 50Kg de peso



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2015)

*Nota de prensa  Munich, 24 de marzo 2015 *

Motor eléctrico de récord mundial para los aviones











​
Los investigadores de Siemens han desarrollado un nuevo tipo de motor eléctrico que, con un peso de sólo 50 kilogramos, ofrece una salida continua de unos 260 kilovatios - cinco veces más que los sistemas de transmisión comparables.

El motor ha sido especialmente diseñado para su uso en aviones.
Gracias a su relación récord de potencia-peso, aviones más grandes con los pesos de despegue de hasta dos toneladas Ahora será capaz de utilizar accionamientos eléctricos por primera vez.
Para implementar el motor del récord mundial, los expertos de Siemens escrutados todos los componentes de motores anteriores y les optimizados hasta sus límites técnicos.
Las nuevas técnicas de simulación y sofisticada construcción ligera habilitado el sistema de accionamiento para lograr una relación única peso-rendimiento de cinco kilovatios (kW) por kilogramo (kg).
Los motores eléctricos de fuerza comparable que se utilizan en aplicaciones industriales ofrecen menos de un kW por kg.
El rendimiento de los sistemas de accionamiento utilizados en los vehículos eléctricos es de aproximadamente dos kW por kg.
Dado que el nuevo motor entrega su rendimiento récord a velocidades de rotación de sólo 2.500 revoluciones por minuto, puede conducir hélices directamente, sin el uso de una transmisión.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 8, 2015)

Que el motor sea como sea, pero se presentan 2 preguntas. Cual es el peso de las baterías recargables, cual es el costo y cuantos ciclos de carga y descarga son aceptados para ser usados en la aviación no comercial? La segunda pregunta aún mas crítica es, donde hay aeropuertos que permitan recargar las baterías?
Yo he volado algunas horas como piloto responsable, en inglés "pilot in command" y se que hasta en cuestión de combustibles para aviones se pueden encontrar problemas. Pero sigue la cuestión de los manuales de operación relacionados que deben ser permitidos, del entrenamiento para capacitar al piloto operar un avión con ese tipo de motor!
Es esa la razón porque en la aviación se sigue trabajando con motores técnicamente antiquísimos, donde por ejemplo el piloto tiene que definir manualmente la mezcla de combustible y aire con la que se alimenta el motor. Habiendo motores de combustión con la experiencia de su uso en millones de autos, estos acaban no siendo usados en los aviones en general.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2015)

Entiendo que se trata de hacer una" transmisión" eléctrica de forma que una turbina moverá un generador y los motores... Igual que en las locomotoras diesel-eléctricas

A día de hoy, hasta donde conozco es impensable una batería para aviación.
Se habla de una batería de grafeno de 1l 1kg más o menos que almacena no se cuantos kWh pero de momento no tengo el gusto.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 8, 2015)

La aviación es muy conservadora y se resiste a aplicar nuevas técnicas. Hay que recordar que la "lista de chequeo" es una lista escrita con sangre! No es exageración! Como en el transporte aéreo es usual investigar causas de un accidente, lor errores debido a un manejo inapropiado o el sumar un elemento a la lista que permita identificar una posible cause de accidentes antes de partir se escribe basándose en el resultado de la investigación de accidentes! Cambiar de tipo de motor, en especial un cambio tan drástico como el cambio de un motor de combustión a uno eléctrico, requiere de una gran presión que justifique el escribir una lista de chequeo nueva partiendo de "cero"!
2 Cambios en las últimas décadas pero son ejemplo que nuevas tecnologías son integradas. El uno es el de la navegación usando los antiguos métodos análogos a tales usando GPS. En mi tiempo de activo piloto aficionado este cambio se impuso. El otro se refiere a la instrumentación en un avión. El cambio de instrumentos tradicionales a tales usando pantallas es otro aspecto que se está integrando en la aviación a grandes pasos. Pero aún en los mas modernos aviones de uso comercial aún se encuentran como dispositivos de emergencia un set de instrumentos análogos. Estos funcionan sin electricidad, lo que permite al piloto retener el control de su avión si todo falla.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 8, 2015)

Hoy en día, ya hay baterias ultra livianas capaces de entregar una muy buena cantidad de corriente... sumale un poco de fisica y tenes la tension que quieras... como cargarlas?  la friccion del aire contra el fuselaje es una de las maneras menos invasivas...solo habria que encontrarle la vuelta para tener un loop de auto alimentacion o bien, de recuperacion de carga, como lo hay en los sistemas de frenos y rodamientos de los vehiculos electricos...


----------



## chclau (Dic 9, 2015)

No se si por friccion (no lo creo), pero tampoco (necesariamente) usando motores a nafta como turbinas. Airbus ya lanzo un avion electrico (yo lo vi volando en una Feria en Alemania hace mas de un año) y es completamente a bateria.

http://www.airbusgroup.com/int/en/i...us-e-fan-the-future-of-electric-aircraft.html

Como comentario diria que en el campo de los modelos RC hace rato que los electricos dominan una seccion muy grande del mercado, con motores muy poderosos y baterias muy livianas.

Y que yo sepa, absolutamente TODOS los "copter", ya sea cuadracopteros, hexacopteros, etc. son electricos. Alguien se hubiera imaginado hace veinte años un helicoptero electrico? Lo habrian encerrado en un manicomio al instante.

http://www.gizmag.com/e-volo-electric-eighteen-rotor-volocopter-maiden-flight/29882/


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Dic 12, 2015)

Los motoes que conozco de 50 Kg solo llegan a 50 Kw, entendiendo esa potencia como de suminitro permanente, o sea, durante horas incluso dias seguidos, como es el caso de una utilizacion aerea o maritima, NO terrestre, en la que un motor NUNCA va a la misma potenca y casi nunca pasa del 75% de su potencia maxima.

Este da unos 350 CV cinco veces mas con el mismo peso y lo mas importante a bajas revoluciones, o sea que acciona la helice directamente sin cajas reductoras.

Para mi es muy interesante el proyecto "Solar Impulse", un avion solar qu esta dando la vuelta al mundo sin combustible y con motores electricos:

Wikipea:
Su envergadura es de 64,3 metros; similar a la de un Airbus A340 y posee una superficie alar de 204 metros cuadrados. Mide 21,85 m de longitud y 6,4 m de altura, pesando únicamente 1.600 kilos —peso similar al de un automóvil mediano—. Está dotado de cuatro pequeños motores eléctricos de 7,5 kW (10 CV) cada uno, que mueven una hélice cada uno hasta velocidades de 400 revoluciones por minuto. Los motores se alimentan por medio de 11.628 células fotovoltaicas que almacenan el excedente de energía en baterías de alto rendimiento. La velocidad de crucero del avión es de unos 70 kilómetros por hora.

Su diseño le permite también volar mediante planeo lo que reduce prácticamente a cero el consumo eléctrico instantáneo. El almacenamiento y la capacidad de planeo permiten al Solar Impulse volar de noche.

Su pagina:
www.solarimpulse.com

¡ Excelente tema Fogonazo !


----------

